# titanium pump switching off



## paolo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there, I have just bought a used, faulty gaggia titanium. We have one at work, so I'm fairly familiar with it. It had the usual ventilate error, and for some reason the pipes were plumbed up incorrectly, however I have sorted all these problems out.

The flow from the machine was incredibly slow, with lots of gunk coming out, (probably been sitting around unused for a while), so I decided to run a rinse cycle. this ran for well over 1/2 hour, but still with a slow flow. After trawling through the internet I realised that the flow meter may be blocked, (it was), so I unblocked it and turned the machine on again, still running it's rinse cycle, however the flow was much improved.

All good so far, however I now have a problem whereby after 15 seconds the pump will stop, the power is still on and the display still says rinse cycle. If I switch off/on the pump will go for another 15 seconds before stopping again.

I am now stumped, I'm assuming it's some kind of protection kicking in, but i don't know what, any useful advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## paolo (Jun 17, 2011)

I have fixed the pump going off, (I had put the impeller with the sensor in it, upside down)


----------

